# ELCA National Convention



## TheocraticMonarchist (Aug 21, 2009)

Did you guys hear about the tornado that hit the Lutherans around the time they voted pro-homosexual?

Here is a video I found on YouTube. Piper mentioned this on his blog. 

YouTube:
[video=youtube;ALk1z5euBxI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALk1z5euBxI[/video]


Desiring God Blog:
The Tornado, the Lutherans, and Homosexuality :: Desiring God


----------



## Berean (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f54/john-piper-blogs-tornado-lutherans-homosexuality-52250/


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Aug 21, 2009)

The PB needs a better search feature.


----------

